# Keeping fish safe while wadefishing



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

I was reading_ Sunrise Sunset by Bink Grimes_, by the way great book, and on one of the pages there is a guy putting a fish into a 5 gallon bucket while wadefishing. Down here in matagorda (west matagordabay in summer) we attract alot of sharks, mainly because of the great diverse bay system and pass cavio (SP?), and it has become a problem expecally while wadefishing (sharks eating the stringer of fish). I was wondering what yal use and do to prevent fish from being eaten.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

redattack said:


> I was wondering what yal use and do to prevent fish from being eaten.


A boat. They are going to get them off a stringer, do-net or any thing else you float behind you.


----------



## jlbrown (May 2, 2010)

A few guys I fish with take a 5 gallon bucket and drill a dozen or so 1" holes all around it. Then they attach a foam donut to the top of it to make it float and put a mesh bag inside the whole setup to keep the fish in. 

For me that's just too much **** to lug around, but it does seem to work.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

get a rubbermaid rectangular container. Get a pool noodle and cable tie it around the rim. DO NOT DRILL HOLES IN IT.

before you catch any fish, you can leave it empty. Once you catch one, you fill it ~1/2 with water so it sill sit down in the water, but not tip over. 

Make a hinge down one side with cable ties, and do whatever you feel works best on the non hinged side. A carabeaner (sp?) works pretty good

This won't keep your fish alive, but it will keep blood out of the water and the sharks don't seem to jack with it..................yet!

A 6+ foot bull shark will crush a 5 gallon bucket................


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

*Safe*

It ain't the fish I'm worried about when I'm eyeball to eyeball with a shark while in their territory.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

dolch said:


> get a rubbermaid rectangular container. Get a pool noodle and cable tie it around the rim. DO NOT DRILL HOLES IN IT.
> 
> before you catch any fish, you can leave it empty. Once you catch one, you fill it ~1/2 with water so it sill sit down in the water, but not tip over.
> 
> ...


You are entirely correct. A 6 foot shark of any subspecies will also crush my desire to stand in the water with him. :spineyes:

I guess I'm getting old


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

The best method I know of is PVC....Cap both end...Drill small holes and drill one hole just big enough to slide a fish in head first...tie a few of the large pool noodles down the sides.....As shark proof as it gets.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

20 ' stringer is all you need. Let a 15 + mph wind blow and a bucket or basket full of water pull on you all day long, and get in your way and you'll hate all that ****. Keep the boat up with you and dump your stringer occasionally, you'll be fine . Keep the fish away from you, and don't wipe your hands off on your legs after catching a fish.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

A good friend of ours makes these buckets. Awesome cast net buckets and good shark proof buckets instead of stringers.

Not only made in America, but made in Texas!

http://lankatoutdoorproducts.com/products.html#parts


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Here is what I use...courtesy of Capt. Scott Reeh. Use laundry basket and put the mesh material inside of it and use zip ties to attach to the basket at the top and inside bottom. Then put a pool noodle float zip tied to the top edge and it floats and works great. You can even stack them so they take up less room on the boat.

I have seen sharks eat right through the traditional donut style net. Like others have said if they want it bad enough they will take it but so far this set up Scott showed me works without any lost fish.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

in west bay solved shark problems with 38 special in the 70's.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

I use a rectangular rubbermaid container kind of like described by dolch with exception that I have drilled the holes in it. I've never had a problem with it dragging me down with excecption of the surf...I only use it in the surf when it's flat. When wading the shallows I use a 20' stringer but the rest of the time I pull around my shark proof stringer. I've actually watched a bull shark chew on my 5 gallon bucket a few times but they've never gotten it. I'm sure they'll figure out our buckets with time just the way they did the do-nets and burlap sack lined floats. 

Hey Spots...I like the way those stack...I'm gonna look into making a few of those. Space is definitely and issue when you've got 4-5 guys in the boat each with their own!!!!

Late,
Cox


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Kimber .45


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Kimber .45


Lmao Im sure that shark would . Greenie for the kimber haha :biggrin:


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> 20 ' stringer is all you need. Let a 15 + mph wind blow and a bucket or basket full of water pull on you all day long, and get in your way and you'll hate all that ****. Keep the boat up with you and dump your stringer occasionally, you'll be fine . Keep the fish away from you, and don't wipe your hands off on your legs after catching a fish.


If ya were a little taller, you'd be able to pull around one of our big boy trout shark baskets ! j/k

The device that I made is VERY light and does'nt pull you around even in 25 mph winds.In the surf, if its rough,...it's gonna tug on ya alittle bit  Let me know if ya want to borrow one and try it out.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Spots and Dots, I like the concept you have. Space saving is definitely nice. Might have to give that a try........


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Lol, ok? Nice, are you selling them . Then I'd say be a big boy and string your fish like they've always doneJ/K.


Capt Scott Reeh said:


> If ya were a little taller, you'd be able to pull around one of our big boy trout shark baskets ! j/k
> 
> The device that I made is VERY light and does'nt pull you around even in 25 mph winds.In the surf, if its rough,...it's gonna tug on ya alittle bit  Let me know if ya want to borrow one and try it out.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Scott- Why are you picking on Hollis?

With all the diapers he is changing I am pretty sure that this camouflages his scent in the water so he can use a stringer.

Besides you have a Lot more bay to wade than Hollis and for that matter Bill P too. Course there may be bigger sharks out that deep too.  

Course you both could start doing shark fishing trips in West Maty too.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> 20 ' stringer is all you need. Let a 15 + mph wind blow and a bucket or basket full of water pull on you all day long, and get in your way and you'll hate all that ****. *Keep the boat up with you and dump your stringer occasionally, you'll be fine . Keep the fish away from you, and don't wipe your hands off on your legs after catching a fish.*


Best suggestion yet. Not sure why we make wade fish'n or fish'n so dang complicated with all these gizmos. Next thing ya know someone is going to invent an electronic anchoring system instead throwing a simple anchor out. :walkingsm


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

A snaptop* Igloo cooler with pivot mounted handles*, plug removed for water exchange, works in a pinch. Its heavy when loaded, but lower profile and less wave jerk. It cuts down on extraneous gear. As noted, in a rough surf, any device is too much drag for me. I either take my chances, or walk them back to the truck. (W Matty wildmen who like to fish with 6' bulls that crush pickle buckets will provide cutting edge technology going fwd, I'm sure.)

Alternative: Designated troutkeeper: Make the new guy hump one big basket,
go to the boat every 10.

*(Energetic trout can pop open a pressure top and bail. Screw-mounted handles tear off in a rough surf.)


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

JimD said:


> Hey Scott- Why are you picking on Hollis?
> 
> With all the diapers he is changing I am pretty sure that this camouflages his scent in the water so he can use a stringer.
> 
> ...


Pick'n on short people is easy and fun....they are used to it and take it in stride ! LOL

Don't for 1 minute think that those West Matty bulls don't come in knee deep water......I've fought them off more than a few times :dance:

I don't like loosing high dollar stringers and constantly " going back to the boat " to take fish off a stringer.What's the saying " work smarter, not harder " LOL Plus.....why invite the man in the gray suit when there are other alternatives. 

As far as shark fishing for them.They don't bite me , so I'm not gonna put a hook in them.I don't want no bad shark karma to come back on me. LOL :mpd:


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

cpr


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Stumpgrinder said:


> You are entirely correct. A 6 foot shark of any subspecies will also crush my desire to stand in the water with him. :spineyes:
> 
> I guess I'm getting old


Mostly just smarter......and I'm right there with ya...i like my legs just as they are.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*I am with Hollis and Swifty....*

Plain ole stringer has worked for about 55 of my 66 yrs. Occasionally you sacrifice a fish or two to the shark god, but I have never heard of anyone having any SERIOUS problem this way. Just don't tie your stringer off to your belt or belt loop toooo tight. Use a slip knot that is easy to pull on and undo.

Prolly pretty hard to sidestroke to the third bar towing all that "stuff"!! LOL A hat with a few lures, stringer and rod and reel.

Later
R3F


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm usually towing a kayak while wading and can put fish in a small cooler on the yak. And I can get in the yak if sharks are around. I don't care that everyone says they won't bother you. Point is it has happened so it can happen so why take the chance.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Good lookin' out.

I was looking for the company that made these things.



Cody C said:


> A good friend of ours makes these buckets. Awesome cast net buckets and good shark proof buckets instead of stringers.
> 
> Not only made in America, but made in Texas!
> 
> http://lankatoutdoorproducts.com/products.html#parts


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*Shark Defender*

My son makes those buckets that you saw in Bink's book. If you will pm me, I will get one to you. The main outlet he sells them at is Johnny's Sport Shop in Eagle Lake and will also have some at Sunrise Lodge in Matagorda.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Red3Fish said:


> Plain ole stringer has worked for about 55 of my 66 yrs. Occasionally you sacrifice a fish or two to the shark god, but I have never heard of anyone having any SERIOUS problem this way. Just don't tie your stringer off to your belt or belt loop toooo tight. Use a slip knot that is easy to pull on and undo.
> 
> Prolly pretty hard to sidestroke to the third bar towing all that "stuff"!! LOL A hat with a few lures, stringer and rod and reel.
> 
> ...


Green headed your way for the reminder....reminded me of my Popo - he'd have his styrefoam hat with all the hardware you'd need, hard plastics like the ole speckled pup, wade'n belt and his trusty Abu 5000 and 7 foot home made rod. SIMPLICITY at it's best!


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*redattack*

I will get a bucket to Bink and he will have it at Sunrise Lodge in Matagorda. He uses them with his clients. Can also buy them at Johnny's Sport Shop in Eagle Lake.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

I fished with Bink this past weekend and the buckets kept the sharks from getting the fish but they did not keep the sharks from attacking the buckets. A friend of mine had to walk about 300yards back to the boat with a 5' shark whacking at his bucket the entire walk back. Kinda freaky


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*Bucket attack*

I guess better than a shark feeding frenzy on the end of your stringer. I cooked at the lodge on Friday night and Saturday morning. Hope yall enjoyed yourselves. God Bless.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

tickbird said:


> I guess better than a shark feeding frenzy on the end of your stringer. I cooked at the lodge on Friday night and Saturday morning. Hope yall enjoyed yourselves. God Bless.


 Enjoyed the food and the lodge was first class. Great times for all!


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*Good Deal*

That's the name of the game. I hope you come back. God Bless.


----------



## TexasJJ (Nov 30, 2006)

One question, why the net? Would you need that in the 5 gallon bucket as well?


----------



## g3turtlepin (Jun 6, 2011)

best idea yet, just stay in the boat, i havent had any shark probs yet that way. lol


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

I figure if a shark takes my doughnut he deserves it more than me and I don't mind considering I'm in his kitchen.....


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

-


gray gost said:


> in west bay solved shark problems with 38 special in the 70's.


sounds like its time for you to retire old man.


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Kimber .45


you too!


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

sdereki said:


> cpr


that's a sure fire way to curtail the problem!

but sometimes you gotta eat. this is what i usually do but there are a lot of great ideas on this thread.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Fish W Matty once a week. Wading. See Mr Gray Suit often, but never had a problem. Mostly stay shallow, though.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

yah lots of grey suits, but were still stringing em up with no issues with 20' strinngers. I've yet to see a shark attack a bucket all the way back to the boat as previously posted, lmao! funny stuff,,,,


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

works for me


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

How are the baskets and buckets holding up? 

Any new ideas or tricks?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Water is getting close to 70+ degrees and it will not belong before your friends are back in the bay waiting for you. 

Any better ideas for this summer?


----------



## FloundaPounda (Nov 3, 2011)

*Fish Saver*

Here's the set-up I use. Just a 5-gallon bucket with about 400 holes for circulation. I used the the styrofoam from the floating basket that was torn apart by a shark. I also cut the top of that same basket and used the net and draw-string for my bucket. So far its worked very well.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

workn2huntnfish said:


> It ain't the fish I'm worried about when I'm eyeball to eyeball with a shark while in their territory.


A shark took me under on my last wade fishing trip. That was 1984, never again. I don't want to go fishing that bad.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Do-net ads some peace of mine if nothing else.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

This is for the guy that was looking for info on wading with the sharks information.


----------

